
You Need More Than 6 Hours of Sleep - yeutterg
https://hackernoon.com/you-need-more-than-6-hours-of-sleep-5186cfcf1dd5
======
mkirklions
Weird, I do biphasic sleep and get 6 hours and 20 minutes of sleep.

Havent been sick in 2 years. I'm attractive enough to know I'm attractive. And
brain ability, as long as I get my 20 minute biphasic nap, I'm good for the
rest of the day.

~~~
yeutterg
Most people don't know how to properly execute polyphasic sleep. This is
primarily aimed at the 50% of the population who don't sleep enough in
general.

~~~
mkirklions
Biphasic sleep is quite easy. After 2 years of doing it, I just need to nap
sometime before 10pm and fall asleep between 12am-6am

~~~
yeutterg
I agree, but again the point is not to get into hacks and alternative
schedules but to raise awareness of the issues of short sleep.

